# GOOD Trainer needed in the Atlanta area



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I had three trainers for my first GSD, two were really bad, the other was "okay". I really want a very good trainer for my pup. Does anyone know anybody?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What part of Atlanta?


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

What kind of training are you looking for? Manners, agility, dog sports, schutzhund?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy

Bev is good friends with my trainer and there are a few people on the boards who train with her. I've never had her instruct me, but she comes up here sometimes for a clinic or to work her dogs. Knows her stuff and is very nice and personable.


----------

